# Any Fed Reserve Officers here?



## -=PNPS=-Rent-A-Cop (Oct 23, 2003)

They have a listing for Protection Officers on their Website. Anyone have any info on what the job is like - pay, benefits, etc??


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey I think that might be what Dan L. has an interview for on Saturday.


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

My companies office was at the Fed for years. At the time they were not police but "protection officers". Badges and patches said the same. When we relocated last October the patches and badges started changing over to Police. From what I saw it looked like a general security gig that you may get at any other office building with the exception of the uniform and firearm. Vehicle checks, ID checks at the door etc. Again, thats what I saw as a tenant at the building, no Idea what their duties were behind the scenes.


----------



## SPD529 (Jul 4, 2003)

I turned that job down 2 years ago. Boring!!!


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

interviewed for the job about 2 years about. Pay was about 28k. was explained that you man metal dectector for a couple hours a day. sit at fixed posts then do mobil patrols through the building. At the time I interviewed they had no police authority or powers of arrest. I heard that might have been changing recently but havent heard anything else about it.

hope that helps


----------



## -=PNPS=-Rent-A-Cop (Oct 23, 2003)

Redline said:


> Hey I think that might be what Dan L. has an interview for on Saturday.


Either that or he's going here:

http://jobsearch.monster.com/getjob...=US&brd=1,1862,1863&lid=453&fn=555&q=security


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

I knew a guy who worked there about 8 years ago. He has since moved onto the MBTA Police and currently is a Boston cop. He said it was a cool job and that within the first week they had trained him in the use and firing of a M1928 Thompson sub machine gun, M-16 rifle, Ithica 12GA pump shotgun, 9MM pistol, .38 pistol .45 pistol and various other toys they have in their arsenal and range downstairs about 8 floors below. 

He said you do 2 hours at different and various posts throughout the complex so you really can't get too bored in one area. They run a 14 man midnight shift! That's right, 14 bodies and they have a direct link to Boston Police through their communications console. How many places do you know run 14 men for that small a place? Not many I think. 

Seems like an OK job to me. I may just check into it if that gaddamn 25/75 bill ever passes on Beacon Hill. It sure beats walking a perimeter with a detex clock over your shoulder.


----------



## SPD529 (Jul 4, 2003)

toughest part about that job is staying awake. You look pretty with a gun though.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> I knew a guy who worked there about 8 years ago. He has since moved onto the MBTA Police and currently is a Boston cop. He said it was a cool job and that within the first week they had trained him in the use and firing of a M1928 Thompson sub machine gun, M-16 rifle, Ithica 12GA pump shotgun, 9MM pistol, .38 pistol .45 pistol and various other toys they have in their arsenal and range downstairs about 8 floors below.
> 
> He said you do 2 hours at different and various posts throughout the complex so you really can't get too bored in one area. They run a 14 man midnight shift! That's right, 14 bodies and they have a direct link to Boston Police through their communications console. How many places do you know run 14 men for that small a place? Not many I think.
> 
> Seems like an OK job to me. I may just check into it if that gaddamn 25/75 bill ever passes on Beacon Hill. It sure beats walking a perimeter with a detex clock over your shoulder.


Housing,

That eight (8) years ago might as well have been eighty! The gig is totally private now. No longer a federal position. (It used to be) Don't have half the armament they used to. Stay were you are and you'll be better off.


P.S. Awesome posting back in regards to the "Regis Follies" You were sarcastic, yet eloquent. And you didn't rip on whole groups of people.
I thoroughly enjoyed your well chosen remarks about the President
=D>


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2003)

MPD61,

Gee, I am all choked up here. I don't know what to say. :inlove: Do you think we may have a love connection going on here after all?


----------

